# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  برنامه مسنجر به همراه سورس کد

## m-i-l-s-o-n

اگه خواستین امتحانش کنین اول سرور بعد کلاینت رو باز کنین توی پیغامی که کلاینت می ده بنویسین localhost یا 127.0.0.1 (حالا می تونین با خودتون چت کنین!) یااینکه آدرس آی پی کامپیوتر سرور رو در پیغام باز شده بنویسین

----------


## kdbwnf

با این میشه با کس دیگه ای چت کرد؟ (غیر از خودمون)

----------


## m-i-l-s-o-n

بله فقط باید آدرس IP اون نفر رو داشته باشید

برای بدست آوردن IP به http://www.myipaddress.com برید

----------

